# Sudan Hay



## TGreenhut (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it okay to feed goats Sudan grass hay as their sole source of hay? In the summer the pasture grass is dead and brown so they have very little forage. My milker gets grain but not the others.


----------



## elevan (Jul 31, 2012)

Our extension agent has said that once sudan grass is dried or old it quickly loses it's nutritional value.  So I personally wouldn't use it for that reason, it would just be filler.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay thanks! What do you recommend for goats?


----------



## elevan (Jul 31, 2012)

I use orchard grass / clover / alfalfa cross.  You're clear on the other side of the country from me though so those options may not be available or affordable to you.  I would suggest doing your research to find out what options you have available to you and then come back to ask about each one.


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 1, 2012)

I normally feed orchard grass hay on a daily basis and give alfalfa a couple times a week- but MAN California prices are ridiculous ($14 a square bale)! I asked about Sudan hay because I found some for sale for about $9 a bale- still pricey but cheaper than what I am used to paying. Now I know it is cheaper for a _reason_ and I don't want to buy it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## elevan (Aug 1, 2012)

Ouch!  I cannot imagine paying those prices.  I just purchased a hundred bales for $2.50 each.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, alfalfa hay here in texas is $13.50 per bale.


----------

